# February Homesteading Online Co op - Quilts



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

Time to get ready for our next class. This month is quilting. Here I plan to have my five children each plan, and sew one square, then the older three will help assemble the quilt top and all of them can tie it and finish it off. You can make any kind of quilt or blanket you would like to. The idea is to teach a new skill. If your family already quilts, perhaps you would like to make a different type of blanket or style of quilt. It can be made of purchased materials or found materials. (My grandma never bought quilt batting until I was a teen. She used old blankets that were wearing. She often found them at second hand stores or yard sales. She really liked wool army blankets for the batting. Those quilts held up much better than her later quilts.)

Don't bite off more than you can chew, at least the top is due by February 29th!


----------



## Happy Palace (Sep 21, 2007)

Do I get to sign up first? We actually have a doll-size quilt top that my daughter has been hand-sewing. We're going to work on finishing it this month (so we can join the co-op). I'll have her add crazy quilt-type finishing stitches and we'll bind it. She's quite excited!


----------



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

Beginning to think I was going to be the only one! Do post a photo when you are done, ok?


----------



## cindyc (Nov 12, 2005)

I am outsourcing this one. There is actually a quilting SEMINAR on the 23. I'm gonna send the kiddos to the "experts" because the only thing I have ever "sewn" is a suture!

Cindyc.


----------



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

Well, I brought in a wringer for the candles (sis who has be doing candles for years). I should see if there is a class going on around here!


----------



## dancingfatcat (Jan 1, 2008)

Wer'e in. Should be a lot of fun. dfc


----------



## sewtlm (Mar 22, 2006)

For all of the math formulas for cutting and creating blocks may I recommend "The Quilter's Pocket Reference".

What is inside----

Standard Mattress, Batting and Quilt sizes
Yardage Equivilants
A chart on yardage cost
Charts to show how many Squares, rectangles, triangle and diamonds you can cut from your yardage
charts for quilt backing yardage and layout
Enlarging and reducing charts
Directions for continuous bias binding
Formulas for calculating cut size from finished size of pieces (this is a big deal)


----------



## Cara (May 9, 2002)

We are doing quilted pot holders and we got two of three cut out today. Pics to come.


----------



## Ashtina98 (Aug 10, 2007)

My 9yo dd is teaching my other 9yo dd and me to quilt as her nanna taught her over Christmas (she made a lovely doll size quilt for her sister for Christmas). This will be fun I've wanted to learn to quilt for some time now!

Dee


----------



## Happy Palace (Sep 21, 2007)

We finished dd's doll quilt today. We had to do the fancy stitching on the machine, since the seams & batting were too stiff for her to stitch through by hand. I admit to "helping" more than I had intended, but the fact that she sewed all the squares together by hand makes it truely "hers". She wants to give it to a friend at her dance class. During the finishing process we discovered that the cat had used it during her UTI issues. GRRRR!! It is in the dryer now and hopefully will have lost its scent.

If I can't get pictures here, I'll try to get them on my blog and post the address for you. This was fun & my daughter made a "school" applique square for me all on her own.

Thanks for making this available to us!!!


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

My dds (age 11) are doing their quilts today and tomorrow. I will try to get pics of them and of our candles up this weekend. (can't find the cord that connects the camera to the computer, but my dh says he knows where it is, so I am waiting on him.)

Cindyc.


----------



## Seeria (Jul 21, 2006)

Since we're on the road still we don't have acess to all our household goods and resources (in storage in WI). We're going to do something small we can take with us as we continue our year long camping trip.

Pot holders!!! Comes in handy when roasting marshmellows.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

This was their first time. I think they did great!!





































Oldest DD's is not yet finished around the edges since her pattern was more complicated, but they are both beautiful, don't you think?

Proud Mama,... cindyc aka cindy-e aka skwish-e's wife.


----------



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

Great photos and projects. I love the smiles on their faces.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

Cheryl in SD said:


> Great photos and projects. I love the smiles on their faces.


Thanks. They were proud of themselves I think. The lady that ran the workshop was really a good teacher. They learned a LOT! (I can't sew. Had to farm this one out.)

Cindyc.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Here a picture of my 5 yr old working on hers. We only did one square as it's all hand work. (I miss my sewing machine!)


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

AH! Why is that so big??? I up-loaded a small version!


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

We forgot to sign up, but we did the project. It's not the most attractive, my DD only had scraps in my ragbag to choose from and old sheets for the backing, but she had fun. We did have to buy batting. I outlined to squares in pen for her and she cut them out. I then pinned them and she got to sew the blocks and strips together. I laid everything out and did the sewing part of the ties, but she actually tied them. I did do the sewing when we attached the back. All in all, it wasn't to bad, considering I don't sew for squat and don't really like it.


----------



## QuiltingLady2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Great jobs on their first quilts! Glad to see that they are avid quilters. It's such fun and collecting the fabric is almost as fun as learning how-to sew it up! Enjoy! 

Suggestion - 4-H and find a quilt guild!


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

I love all the pics, I think your kids all did a great job!

I kept mine a WHOLE lot simpler this time round, but my kids are very happy with the results. I am only just starting to quilt myself and it's not as hard as I thought it was going to be!

My oldest daughter chose to make a pillow cover and I love how her chosen colors came together so nicely:



















My second oldest daughter chose to make a quilt for a vintage Sindy I gave her that she treasures, I love her color scheme too!

















My son made a potholder but his is not finished yet (he took a stab at it, but he's not too into the whole quilting idea, LOL!)

My two youngest didn't make quilts, because it would have been more of a mama-project, and mama has enough projects!  

I think my girls did very nicely at their first attempts at quilting!


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

Those are cute, WF! I wouldn't have attempted something so big either if I hadn't stumbled on a quilting seminar that SOMEONE ELSE was teaching! I do not know how to sew! 

Cindyc.


----------



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

Our quilt isn't done yet! I will post when it is.

I am going to go ahead and start the thread for the March class as it is already March 5!


----------

